# Ridgid JPO600 Jointer for $300?



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ridgid JPO600 Jointer for $300? UPDATE: Bought it now need I little help with setup*

Ridgid JPO600 Model in decent shape for 300? Is this a decent deal or should I try to bring the price down? I read these are decent jointer for the lower prices. Any thoughts?

Updates below, see most recent post.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The JP0600 is a very good basic no frills jointer however $300 is way too much money for one. This model was replaced by the JP0610 in 2003 IIRC so that one is at least 10 or more years old. I would think that something in the $150-$175 range would be a more realistic price as $300 is in the ballpark for what it sold for new back in the day.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

They're very good jointers for anyone needing a jointer......beginner or advanced but $300 is too much. I paid $399 almost 10 yrs. back for mine new. If you can have the seller run a few boards through it and take a good look at the cuts. If it's in like new condition with the manual, push pads and tools for adjusting the knives I might go to $250 but I'd start with $200.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

that 6" jointer retailed @ HD for $399. got mine for $150 a sit was "missing parts". all it was missing was the yellow safety key insert, which ridgid sent me gratis.

when wood magazine last tested 6" jointers, the ridgid was the top value winner.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

So the The JP0600 was $399 new? According to an online inflation calculator, "What cost $399 in 2002 would cost $504.98 in 2012." While I think $300 of today's dollars may still be a tad high, It's still a lot less than it's worth 10 years ago, so don't let that play into your buying decision. Bring a straight edge and see if the tables are flat. If they are, buy it. What I offen see for $150 are those benchtop craftsmans that may or may not be any good. I suppose it's all made in China now, so who knows.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice jointer....too much for a used one IMO. I'd be firm at $250 top end, and would likely offer $200-$225 depending on condition first.


----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses. If it wasnt over an hour drive I would think about making an offer around 200 but it just wouldnt be worth it.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

Out here an hours drive is just down the road a ways:yes: It would be worth the drive if you can get a good solid jointer for $225-$250.


----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I guess not enough people inquired about it and he has dropped his price on his ad to $250, obo. Here is a pic http://images.craigslist.org/3rf3Ff3s55Ka5F25q9d6beacf641b1bcd17a1.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/3ta3K83Le5Ne5Lb5t2d6bdc006bbc578f1930.jpg


Should I offer $200? Less?


----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

I was also looking at a new Grizzly G0654 ($445 on amazon with prime shipping) or the G0452 ($550 also on amazon with prime).

Are the grizzlies that great of machines for the low price or should I just go ahead and grab the Ridgid for around 200 if I can?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

MisterWalnut said:


> Well, I guess not enough people inquired about it and he has dropped his price on his ad to $250, obo. Here is a pic http://images.craigslist.org/3rf3Ff3s55Ka5F25q9d6beacf641b1bcd17a1.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/3ta3K83Le5Ne5Lb5t2d6bdc006bbc578f1930.jpg
> 
> 
> Should I offer $200? Less?


i own one and it work's great right out of the box, only set the fence for 90 degree to bed , i have a 4" exhaust going my delta dust machine, at the $200 or $225 isn't bad , the bed look clean if it planes off real good with out any snip than i would buy it, new it is $545 with a life time warrenty , your's will not have the warrenty but i doubt any thing will go wrong, only knives will have to be sharpen some day, mine is 5yrs old i would guess and all i do is move the fence over we will say a inch every yr. that way i get the sharp knives all the time now when i need around 5" i will move the fence back so i can use it for the width, works for me , good luck


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

del schisler said:


> i own one and it work's great right out of the box, only set the fence for 90 degree to bed , i have a 4" exhaust going my delta dust machine, at the $200 or $225 isn't bad , the bed look clean if it planes off real good with out any snip than i would buy it, new it is $545 with a life time warrenty ,
> 
> ridgid hand held and statiuonary power tools *DO NOT *carry a lifetime warranty. they may be registered with ridgid's LSA by the tool's original owner for free repairs (parts and labor, for life). it all right here:
> 
> ...


the foregoing is just to set the record straight. i also have a gray ridgid jointer and it's a good little machine. worth every bit of $200 , IMHO. and when wood magazine last tested 6" jointers, the ridgid (orange colored and made overseas by OWT by that time) copped a top value award. 'course, a grizzly took the top tool prize.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

toolguy1000 said:


> the foregoing is just to set the record straight. i also have a gray ridgid jointer and it's a good little machine. worth every bit of $200 , IMHO. and when wood magazine last tested 6" jointers, the ridgid (orange colored and made overseas by OWT by that time) copped a top value award. 'course, a grizzly took the top tool prize.


did i miss something , mine is lifetime because i am the original owner, the warrenty only is for the original owner . i guess i didn't mention this . 

*Lifetime Service Agreement* 
The original purchaser of an eligible product may elect to register for a free Lifetime Service Agreement. To accept this Lifetime Service Agreement, you must register your product and submit proof of purchase for processing approval as described below. The Lifetime Service Agreement provides the original owner of qualifying RIDGID® Brand tools a lifetime of free replacement batteries, free service and free replacement parts subject to the limitations set forth below.
The Lifetime Service Agreement is available free of charge, on all eligible RIDGID® Brand hand held power tools, stationary power tools and pneumatic tools, subject to the terms and conditions stated below. Customers have 90 days from date of purchase to register tools for the Lifetime Service Agreement. Once all conditions of the registration process are fulfilled, the tool’s service coverage lasts the lifetime of the original purchaser. The Lifetime Service Agreement status on a tool is not transferable to persons other than the original purchaser. Note: The RIDGID Lifetime Service Agreement is only available for eligible RIDGID tools purchased at THE HOME DEPOT


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

del schisler said:


> did i miss something .......


you referred to the LSA as a lifetime warranty. it is not a warranty. it is an agreement (Lifetime Service _Agreement_) that ridgid will repair the tool. practically speaking, the outcomes of both situations (warranty and LSA) are almost the same, but legally, they are different.


----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Guy said since it needs to be setup to use he would give it to me for 180. So hopefully I will be able to figure it out with the owners manual and some youtube vids


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If the seller has the original Owners Manual you should be able to setup the jointer with little difficulty. If he doesn't have the manual, you can probably do your setup using the manual for the 0610 as that jointer really hasn't changed much over the years. Nice score!


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

MisterWalnut said:


> Guy said since it needs to be setup to use he would give it to me for 180. So hopefully I will be able to figure it out with the owners manual and some youtube vids


set up is not a problem. go now, go right now. do not waste time. check for proper operation (motor, no cracked or damaged components, etc.). if all's operating properly, you're getting an almost gloatable deal.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

Try "uber manuals" website for the manual on "your" jointer.


----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay I purchased this jointer for $180 and its in great condition. Whoever used it before him took great care of it. I have a question about it though if anyone has a suggestion for help. 

I set it up and got my fence to exactly 90 degrees or at least 90 according to my square. I jointed a few boards and it cuts the edge great, but the overall board becomes a little bowed. When I lay it flat on my cast iron top table saw, which I know to be flat, one end of the board (I was using roughly 5 foot boards), one end of the board has about a 1/8 inch gap on the end, and the rest seems to sit flat. So I guess that means its cutting more off the ends than in the middle, or maybe not. I tested this with a piece I knew was straight that I had cut on my table saw, and it laid flat before I jointed it. It was probably a 3 foot board and when I laid it down after jointing, it had about a 1/16th inch gap on the end. And this was for either side depending on which end you are pushing down on. 

How do i fix this? Is this an infeed table or outfeed table issue? When I set up the outfeed table, I set it up so that my ruler while resting on the outfeed table and knives, turning the knives pulls the ruler about an 1/8th inch. 

Thanks for any help, and thanks to the previous guys on their advice on buying this tool.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

All I can say is make sure you're putting the pressure on the outfeed as soon as possible.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

sounds to me like your technique needs some work, and the tables may not be aligned properly. here's a pretty good starting point:

http://www.newwoodworker.com/usejntr.html

also, the OM has set instructions. always a new to you tool is not set up properly. go through the entire set up procedure as though it's a new, misaligned unit.


----------

